

Content Went Viral in the 1800s, Too - samclemens
http://www.npr.org/2015/05/23/408996490/hot-content-went-viral-in-the-1800s-too

======
Tiopy
This is very interesting to me as an entrepreneur who thinks of why versus
what.

The onset of 'exposure' due to instant connection and integration via
connected devices has enabled society to have a peek into the social aspects
of our behavior, savory or unsavory.

As kids, and when our parents were kids, very similar behaviors occurred as to
what kids are doing today - in my opinion, the only difference is that we can
now view what occurs today, whereas in the past it was word-of-mouth.

Humans be humans, regardless of the century.

------
drpgq
One thing I think that is good to keep in mind with regards to doing things in
the past, is that if there was money to be made, people would find a way to
get things done. Certainly in 2015 with computing it is far easier to flexibly
accomplish a lot of things, but if your livelihood depends on getting
something done, specialists in the past would find a way.

------
anti-shill
but back then it was called "mass hysteria."

